# Ghost mantis ooth



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

Few days ago, i was shocked to see a catepillar in my ghost mantis cage ( i only use fake leaves), but after second look, i realized it was just a ghost ootheca that appeared to be some kind of catepillar. (another ooth at the back appear to be normal) My son name the ooth as "Transformer oothecae" :lol: and now he is hoping to see some "transformer" ghost nymphs :lol: 







But later i found a dismembered adult male at the bottom of the cage, i am sure one of the hungry female did it.... bummer  he was still moving when i removed the body.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh gross...

Sorry about your luck...


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 20, 2007)

Poor guy. I think the female ate the wrong end though.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Excellent looking ooth Yen! I can see why you were stumped by that one


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 21, 2007)

i thought ghosts could live together in peace?


----------



## chris hill (Jul 23, 2007)

i keep my 2 adult females together and everythings fine between them. i have a male that has been adult for 3 weeks now and the 2 females for 2 weeks when and how should i try breeding them. its my first time. :?


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

dun dun dun!

http://mantidforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7112


----------



## chris hill (Jul 23, 2007)

it should be DUM DUM DUM! for me lol. thanks for that. i will try that in a week or so and let you know how it went.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 24, 2007)

> i thought ghosts could live together in peace?


Yes they do live together alright , but adult female killing male is not unheard of. Howveer, all adult females are doing alright together for me.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jul 25, 2007)

Adult females will eat males if given the opportuntity. Same s.e.x _P. paradoxa _ will co-habit, but not for the same reasons that _Gongylus gongloides_ will. _P. paradoxa _ hardly moves at all, so in effect, individuals are more or less invisible to others in the cage.

Male are obviously a different story.

Rob


----------



## nepenti (Jul 27, 2007)

Those transformers are always peaceful if they have many flying insects inside the cage. I always leave a bunch of puppae inside and flies are hatching every day so all mantids are not hungry. My 2 pairs made 11 Ooths! One was even 9cm long! Of course the most part was much smaller, but it is the best result for me till now.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

9 cm long is the longest i have ever heard :shock: !! the longest i have is about 6 cm, but it only hatched out like 15 nymphs. This morning i have one ghost ooth at barely 1 inch long, hatching out 30 nymphs as i type right now.


----------

